# I'm looking for CNC3020-800W info



## spmdr (Nov 30, 2022)

A New guy here.

 I picked up a used Jing Yan Instruments CNC 3020-800W engraver/mill that seems to function OK.

it has a JY5800 controller.

The controller has a parallel port AND a USB port....that suggests I can use the USB port instead of the parallel port??

Looking for software and general use info.

Also, I'm looking for a Manual, hopefully in English, would be nice..

Not much luck getting info off the web...

I'm playing with Mach3 but can't get it to talk with the controller.

Thanks DW.


----------



## matthewsx (Nov 30, 2022)

spmdr said:


> A New guy here.
> 
> I picked up a used Jing Yan Instruments CNC 3020-800W engraver/mill that seems to function OK.
> 
> ...


Hello and welcome. 

You’ll probably want to switch out the controller for something current. Cheap ones are available on Amazon. Likewise with drivers if yours are something special. 

John


----------



## spmdr (Dec 1, 2022)

John, yes, that is a last resort, at this time--something like giving up?

I have found some YT videos that give some info.

There are some benefits to the JY5800, the 4 memories (M0-3), to start.











Unfortunately, it looks like the source, MiB, has fallen off the face of the earth?

DW


----------



## spmdr (Dec 4, 2022)

I've been playing with Mach3 and the best I could do is get the computer inputs to work, e-stop and the limit switches.

But the outputs were not moving anything.

After looking into the controller 25 pin port, I realized it is damaged and most likely why it was sold.

However, I still am holding out some hope for the USB port function.

So I'm looking for a Mach3 USB driver for the JY5800 CNC controller.

DW


----------



## EricB (Dec 4, 2022)

Found this online @ AliExpress.com.


----------



## matthewsx (Dec 4, 2022)

Updating controls isn’t giving up, it’s upgrading.

If you want to see what can be done take a look at some of the threads @JimDawson has contributed to or started.

There’s much to be said about going to a system that is current and supported.

John


----------



## spmdr (Dec 5, 2022)

The JY5800 USB port DOES say "USB Power"

However, When I pug it into a Computer, it sees it as something needing a Driver.

When looking at the video of the JY5300, it looks like the 5300 does Not have a USB port.

So I can't believe the 5800 Needs USB POWER.  But I guess stranger things happen...

But I'll sill keep looking for a bit longer.

Everything works/moves Manually, with the Pendent/hand held.

...even without USB Power...

BTW, the link in post #7 no workie for me...

DW


----------



## Boswell (Dec 5, 2022)

If the only issue is that the 25pin parallel port is damaged, why not just replace it. The connectors are cheap

However, I am with others in suggesting that you take this opportunity to upgrade. It seems that there are several affordable controllers available.


----------



## spmdr (Dec 5, 2022)

I did try to fix the 25 pin, but I was not the first one there. The etch damage was great!

And the surface mount parts and etches are small!!

If I had any hope the 25 pin world would work, I would have attempted a hard wire job.

...And I may give that a try before I scrap the controller.

But it seems I am close to getting things to move with a computer.

I really want to keep my investment as low as possible to start until I can determine what 

I really want/need.

DW


----------



## spmdr (Dec 5, 2022)

Seeing I don't know much about CNC, I took another look at the above video of the 5800.

I think I may have a better grasp of what the USB port is for??

Near the end of the video, they talk about MODBUS and the communication of the hand held BACK

to Mach3.

Is it a case that they ONLY use the USB port to talk Back TO Mach3 and still NEED the 25 pin to control

the axis drivers??

After getting to know more about the 25 pin then I Really wanted to know, I don't see a way,

other than the USB, for the hand held to talk back to Mach3.

If that is the case, I'm back stuck with the 25 pin.


As near as I can determine, to replace the JY5800,

I need (or the equivalent to):

-A break out Board (bob)

-A Driver(s) board

-Spindle controller/driver (VFC)?

-Power supplies

I guess I get to Study the DIY CNC world? Hmmmmm....

DW


----------



## pontiac428 (Dec 5, 2022)

CNC is traditionally a parallel communication interface.  Each wire is its own discrete channel that is fed commands in REAL TIME from the computer.

USB is a serial protocol, therefore it cannot TIME events on CNC without another microcontroller inline to align a synchronous data feed (parallel) with an asynchronous (serial) feed.  With Mach3, that microcontroller is called a smoothstepper.  They also make an Ethernet based system that is better at synchronous conversion and can handle more channels than parallel and USB combined.

Sending signal back to the PC is a piece of cake from the controller to serial, and this is a common scheme with small consumer/hobby machines.  The loopback works for limit switches, simple logic and things like that.

Sorry about the learning curve, CNC is not that easy as a do-it-yourselfer unless you already have a good background in digital mechanics and controls.  It may look like a printer, but you'll need to know a lot more than which way the paper feeds to get that project up.  I would spend as much time reading about Mach3 as you can, and ask around in their forums too.


----------



## matthewsx (Dec 5, 2022)

One thing we haven’t asked is if you have a pc with a parallel port? It would either have to be very old, or a newer tower with a parallel card installed. 

Not hard to accomplish but will need to be done before you can communicate with the machine once you fix the connector. 

My CNC machine runs Linux CNC with a control board similar to this one: 



			https://www.amazon.com/SainSmart-Breakout-Board-Stepper-Driver/dp/B0093Y897A/ref=mp_s_a_1_12?keywords=cnc+controller+board&qid=1670294653&sr=8-12
		


And stepper drivers like this:



			https://www.amazon.com/Digital-Stepper-Controller-2-phase-subdivision/dp/B08J3NFF9V/ref=sxin_20_pa_sp_phone_search_thematic_sspa?content-id=amzn1.sym.d300750a-a046-4309-8e8d-27d5c8f4d010%3Aamzn1.sym.d300750a-a046-4309-8e8d-27d5c8f4d010&crid=W60GTXHNPNYL&cv_ct_cx=cnc+stepper+motor+driver&keywords=cnc+stepper+motor+driver&pd_rd_i=B08J3NFF9V&pd_rd_r=c86e03ae-5e67-4e37-a8a3-36b3302fa728&pd_rd_w=pWC78&pd_rd_wg=UXfIK&pf_rd_p=d300750a-a046-4309-8e8d-27d5c8f4d010&pf_rd_r=2K371YSZD107Y6KNZV5M&qid=1670294799&sprefix=cnc+stepper+dri%2Caps%2C168&sr=1-1-a73d1c8c-2fd2-4f19-aa41-2df022bcb241-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUFNUlJaVEo1Q0ZZTlQmZW5jcnlwdGVkSWQ9QTA3NTQ3OTAzMTRJVlVSSzVSRVJXJmVuY3J5cHRlZEFkSWQ9QTA0MjU5MTUySlFERjZWSVFYWEdHJndpZGdldE5hbWU9c3BfcGhvbmVfc2VhcmNoX3RoZW1hdGljJmFjdGlvbj1jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==
		


The learning curve is steep but achievable, and there are plenty of folks on here and elsewhere that are happy to help. 

Here’s my project btw. 









						Homemade vertical mill drill
					

Well, I guess I'm gonna try to make myself a mill for cheap.  I found this column on Craigslist for $80.    And I ordered this spindle I can power with a VFD I already have.    And I'm going to get one of these cheap x-y milling tables.    And probably look for a really flat piece of C channel...




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				




I’ll be changing it to a Mesa electronics control board when I get back to it, hopefully this winter. 



			Mesa Electronics
		


I too wanted to keep my costs down which is why I went with the cheap Chinese hardware. I learned a lot and now that I have a better understanding will be upgrading to a more robust and supported system. 

You have the start of a decent machine there but will have to decide how much effort you want to put into the existing controls. 

John


----------



## DavieJ75 (Dec 5, 2022)

I have a small amount of experience with some older hobby level cnc systems. I spent untold hours get systems working with emc2 then linuxcnc. The USB port is not a communication port, it is only to supply 5vdc to the board, usually to run relays or other I/o. You can still find bob boards on eBay and such that have the parallel 25 pin port and a USB port that does this, long since obsolete. I even still have a dedicated desktop with win xp to have a parallel port system. I have given up on the parallel idea. Mach3 does have usb bob boards, this maybe a path for you, but I have no back ground with it.

If you haven’t yet. Have a look at using grbl, there are very inexpensive systems out there even esp32 boards with decent drivers and you can go wifi and run the cnc  from a Java window. You can also look at using many of the 3d printer boards with marlin and run off an sdcard or octoprint.  many of the programs are free or reasonably priced. Search grbl how to and it should be pretty easy to get up and running.

rckieth has a good howto on his site with a series of videos using an mks gen l board And grbl mega x5, with onboard and external drivers depending on size of motor. There are many others.

Best of luck post your progress.


----------



## spmdr (Dec 6, 2022)

I DO have an OLD table top PC running XP with a Parallel port.

Well, to add to the story, I DO have some history with CNC.

After Grad-U-A-ten from OIT (Ohio Tech) in 1978, I started working at 

General Automation, on the System Test floor.

I worked on Gen 3 CNC controllers (c. 1979), among other stuff.

I did a quick look on the web for GA CNC pictures, nothing so far...

And FYI, Gen 1-2 (before my time), had small display screens, individual

Keyboards, switches and buttons and was using a Mini computer

( GEN 1 had Magnetic Core Memory!) with an 8" floppy.

They were quite old fashion, at the time.

The GEN 3 was NEW! it had a Much bigger Direct Memory Display screen,

a Flush panel key/switch board and had a control board

for the Keyboard and all the switches, with 16 programmable real time clocks for interrupts.

AND, it ran with a SMOKEN fast 20Mhz clock... ;-)

It used a NEW Micro-Computer, with a 5 1/4" floppy.


I worked in the computer world until 1990.

In '90, I started working on old ('60s) cars.


In about 1985, I bought a Very old Big dinosaur, An American Lathe.

I up dated it with Real bearings on the jack shaft and a new flat belt

from a Car!

Even though it has seen a LOT of use and has the ware to show for it, 

If I pay Real close attention to Tool location, it cuts well.





Through the years, I have added tools. I have several Lathes and a small knee Mill.


LONG ago I gave up any fantasy of having a CNC Mill.

And CNC stuff has Long been Off the Radar screen.

So this little CNC mill is a nice unexpected discovery and a long time coming.

I'll get it going one way or the other!!

DW


----------



## Huub Buis (Dec 6, 2022)

You could start by opening the controller box and check the parts inside. I expect that the spindle driver is a separate part. Probably more parts are reusable.
A new USB Mach3 controller could be as cheap as this one: USB Mach3 controller. If you want to keep your parallel port than these boards are an option Parallel port controller. A driver for your 800W spindle would probably cost €100,--. A digital stepper driver ( you need atleast 3) about €18,-- and a new power supply about € 30,--


----------



## spmdr (Dec 12, 2022)

To back up a little bit in time, I did play with the 25 pin using my old PC.

The only thing that worked was the E-Stop input, (I didn't check any other inputs).

There was No activity, that I could detect, with any of the outputs to the controller.


I took the CNC project to a guy that has more then a passing acquaintance with CNCs.

He played with it some more and determined all the PC inputs (e-stop and limit switches)

were working, but still no output functions.

At that point I went after the 25 pin connector.

I pulled the housing off the pins,

After realizing unsoldering the connector would likely 

do more damage to the already very weak and damaged etches.

I found pin 1 was not connected and pin 9 had an added wire and

resistor that was not connected to anything, any more.

I attempted to fix the connector and only went backwards with the etches,

and connector pins.

So my next effort is to remove the remains of the 25 pin connector

and hard wire the 25 pin cable to the PC board.

About my only hope is pin 1 is some type of Enable function for the input 

to the Driver signals.

DW


----------

